# Guess the snake.....



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a pic, guess what it is....


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Well since it's a guess thread........Pseudechis guttatus?


----------



## Duke (Apr 20, 2010)

It's hard to tell in the photo, but does it have a blue-ish tinge?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 20, 2010)

Was this from your holiday?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Well since it's a guess thread........Pseudechis guttatus?



Nope


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2010)

melanistic corn snake


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Was this from your holiday?



Maybe


----------



## naledge (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely a carpet python. It's harmless, you should poke it or something.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a clue.....


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not much of a ven/colubrid person.....but I'll hazard another guess. Is it a tiger? One from one of the islands perhaps?


----------



## Australis (Apr 20, 2010)

If it was shireville, i wouldve guessed big small eyed for the first

Retic for the last one


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> I'm not much of a ven/colubrid person.....but I'll hazard another guess. Is it a tiger? One from one of the islands perhaps?



Nope.... but it was on a island..... the worlds third largest.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

Australis said:


> No idea where uve been so, ill stab with... big small eye



awww, much fancier than a plain ol' small eyed.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 20, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Here's a clue.....


Am I blind or is that a bunch of leaves?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> Am I blind or is that a bunch of leaves?



Your blind


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

OK here's another clue....


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh well silly me, I just assumed it was a native.


----------



## jele69 (Apr 20, 2010)

from the first i was going slatey grey, but the second.... retic python?


----------



## jele69 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok i was too slow hitting send


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Indigo snake????

Whoops, wrong area. Realised my mistake just after I hit send.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

jele69 said:


> from the first i was going slatey grey, but the second.... retic python?



Yes, thats the one...
sorry about the exposure, my mate gave me a tan with the flash......


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Indigo snake????



nope


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Apr 20, 2010)

ball python?
blood/ short tail python?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

is it a spitter?


----------



## Sel (Apr 20, 2010)

I know where.. but i dont know what.. 
Cute pics jason


----------



## jele69 (Apr 20, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Yes, thats the one...
> sorry about the exposure, my mate gave me a tan with the flash......



I was in borneo last year, cant mistake that pattern, totally awsome!. Well done


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Farma said:


> is it a spitter?



Thats the one Farma.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Slats (Apr 21, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

jele69 said:


> I was in borneo last year, cant mistake that pattern, totally awsome!. Well done



Yeah it's a crazy place, we found stacks of stuff even though it was quite dry over most of the trip, the Blood and Cobra were the highlights and I have some really good photos of them and other critters I found..


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Slats said:


> Great photo!



Yeah, macro lenses are great to take photos of spitters :lol: no glasses or water to wash your eyes out with, lucky it was well behaved for us....


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

One for the birdos


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics. That some sorta hornbill? 
The blood python is a ripper! And that retic is having a great time.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Serpent Eagle


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like it's wearing a wig


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Nice pics. That some sorta hornbill?
> The blood python is a ripper! And that retic is having a great time.



Rhinonceros Hornbill... Yes, it was a ripper, much more of a handfull than the retic, the Blood was actually about 5 foot long and very heavy... and Bloods have a bad attitude too. I have a really top photo of it though the good pics and the story will be saved for a Mag article and talk at the AHS..


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Badgers, found a couple of these guys, funny little critters... I want one lol.


----------



## Brettix (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like you are having fun mate getting down and dirty.
Great pics and awesome snakes,love that cobra.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Wild Ranga from Danum Valley






Palm Civet from Kinabatangan River


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunset at Kota Kinabalu


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

The Kingfishers over in Borneo are nothing short of mindblowing, all sizes and all colours, bright red ones were amazing, though I only managed 1 crappy pic as I never had the right lense on when I found them.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw a couple of Malay Civets, but again always had the wrong lense and camera / flash setting when I chanced upon them.... A group at Danum Valley went out on a night tour and witnessed and filmed one catching , killing and eating a Spitting Cobra... I went out the night after and only found an Owl .


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool looking Mantis


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Red Leaf Monkey....


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Proboscis Monkeys getting ready for bed, they were very common along the Kinabatangan River


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

great pics mate 
You must have had a ball over there 
makes me want a holiday even more now thanks for sharing


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great photos Jason, I'll have to visit northern Borneo someday - preferably for a holiday and not for work! Are you going to put up the frog pics or will they be in your AHS presentation?

Aaron


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Jason, I am envious about the Blood python. The locals at Danum have seen them few times crossing the track opposite the orchid trail. I offered 100 MR for a live specimen, the hunt was on but no results while we were there. They are savage buggers, aren't they (I mean the Bloods, not the locals).


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots mate, I didn't see too many snakes when I was there on Honeymoon, but if I spent more time out searching than with the misses I don't think i woulda come home married lol..

Did you see any paradise tree snakes?


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Welcome back Jason, I am envious about the Blood python. The locals at Danum have seen them few times crossing the track opposite the orchid trail. I offered 100 MR for a live specimen, the hunt was on but no results while we were there. They are savage buggers, aren't they (I mean the Bloods, not the locals).



I thought of you as soon as we found it as I remembered what you had emailed me.... I spoke to an experienced guide at the Kinabatangan River and he said they are far more common in the plantations than the forests and was very suprised we found one on the property, and more suprised by it's size as he had only found much smaller ones, the Kinabatangan is basically plantation anyway so I was suprised he didn't get more of them in his jungle patch.... yes, I was well aware of their reputation so gave it a log to chew on whilst I grabbed it, it was much more of a handfull than the Retic, thick body and small head, it was trying to pull it's head through badly, though settled down to become docile after about 5 minutes.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

beautifulpythons said:


> Nice shots mate, I didn't see too many snakes when I was there on Honeymoon, but if I spent more time out searching than with the misses I don't think i woulda come home married lol..
> 
> Did you see any paradise tree snakes?



No Paradise Tree's sadly, though I did find the closely related Golden Tree Snake on a trip to Thailand 2 years back.
All up we found 9 species of snake ( 2 DOR), and 11 snakes in total, about dozen amphibians, 6 odd species a agamid, 2 species of Monitor and half a dozen skink species.. there is something to take a photo of around every bend...


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 21, 2010)

Without putting my thinking cap on....the first might be _Naja sumatrana_, the second is of course _Broghammerus (Python) reticulatus._ The only thing about the first that throws me is that it's a little lighter bodied than most wild _N. sumatrana_ I've seen. Hmmmm.....


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops....I didn't realise there were several pages of replies before I posted *blush*


----------



## JasonL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go Aaron, a frog just for you ... Danum Valley was as dry as Central Australia whilst I was there, not many frogs at all, they made me work hard for every one... I could of added another half dozen species of frog to the list if I went after every call but I was just too tired to try super hard..


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool frog Jason, is that a species of _Kaloula_? And its always worth it to go chasing any frog call in the bush, no matter how hard it seems :lol:


----------



## TNWJackson (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like you had an awesome trip. Borneo is a very exciting place to herp! Actually SE Asia in general is totally mind blowing in its diversity. I had planned to spend the next few years seeing more of Australia but all your photos are making me itch for that part of the world again. Too many places to go, too many animals to see, too little time and way too little money! Looks like you had a great trip for the mammals too and I'm impressed that you got photos at all of the civets to be honest, I've seen a lot of palm civets but never photographed one in the wild (I did have the pleasure of five handraised babies at work in Singapore for a time, but that's another story).

I've never seen a blood python in the wild either, so I am very envious of that one. I think I may have to attend your AHS talk.


----------



## AUSHERP (May 5, 2010)

thats wicked jase!! how long were you there for?


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2010)

It's a male Metaphrynella sundana (Tree Hole Frog). I will be doing a talk on this trip at the next McHerps meeting on Friday if anyone is keen to see all the photos.


----------



## JasonL (May 18, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> thats wicked jase!! how long were you there for?



just under 3 weeks, though 90% of the herps were found within 10 days...


----------



## moloch05 (May 18, 2010)

Hello Jason,

I just went through this thread. Wow, what a trip. Rhinocerus Hornbills are fantastic birds, aren't they? Did you put together a list of your sightings? If so, I would love to see it. What areas did you visit? Danum? Mt. Kinabalu/Poring?

Great stuff. It would be nice to see a dedicated thread with all of your pics.

Regards,
David


----------



## JasonL (May 20, 2010)

David I went to Sepilok, Kinabatangan River, Danum Valley and Kota Kinabalu, I didn't go to the mountain or surrounding areas due to time restraints. I found the Kinabatangan River to be the most productive spot, as we did get some rain there and Danum was really dry. I have not really put a list together but saw heaps of things, I'm no birdo so I couldn't even tell you 1/10 of all the birds I saw but I can understand why all the birdo's love the place..


----------

